
It's the Future (for databases) - pbiggar
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/05/08/its-the-future-for-databases/
======
tango12
Haha! Postgres is pretty awesome.

What kinds of use-cases would one NOT use Postgres for when starting?

